# Post your unusual colours and markings pics...



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

Also here is Sacha...


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/18752_215266593821_8327856_n.jpg


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Love his side.


----------



## SarahandDallas (May 28, 2013)

Pintaloosa


----------



## SarahandDallas (May 28, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL grey pinto. Gypsy Vanner maybe?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SarahandDallas said:


> BEAUTIFUL grey pinto. Gypsy Vanner maybe?


Not grey. He is a Gypsy, and he is silver black, also known as silver dapple.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are all very pretty.. love the roan drafts.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

*My TWH+KMSH*

First pic is like 2 years ago before I got her just to show her true color. the other ones are more recent so shes still fuzzy


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty liver chestnut ^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

My Haffie has a "Patrick" on her nose. At least, that's what we call it. Her nose pinkness looks exactly like Patrick from Spongebob. I'll try to get a picture today.


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

Liz isn't that unusual, but not a color you see every day, either! Lizzie is a Morgan in her mid to late 30's. She changes color season to season and her mane, tail and forelock changes shades


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

aliliz said:


> Liz isn't that unusual, but not a color you see every day, either! Lizzie is a Morgan in her mid to late 30's. She changes color season to season and her mane, tail and forelock changes shades
> 
> View attachment 202937
> 
> ...



My mare does the same thing she gets light in the winter and dark in the summer... Your mare is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous BTW


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "my" girls funky markings first is Cheyenne and her blaze, and also the footprint on her right shoulder. Second is her little sister Tequila's blaze and marking on her hip.


----------

